# snow foam lance £29 delivered



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Foam Lance( direct hose)

Received mine a few days ago, very well made and delivered all for £29


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Good find


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Great find


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Just noticed he's got pictures of a car with Steve From Waths show plates on them


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Just noticed he's got pictures of a car with Steve From Waths show plates on them


Its Steve's mate that's why


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol I see


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

£29, that's very good vaule.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Steves mate, by all accounts a good firm and do some really good hoses as well, when i get a lance will be from here just don't know if i should bother with them


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Good price. I've two AB foam lances. How do they compare?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

haha yes its my mates company



they perform just as good as any others on the market

so do you pay 30£ or do you pay 40£ +

:wave::thumb::wave::thumb:


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Oooh got one on its way 

Thanks!


----------



## noelmcg (May 4, 2011)

Just bought one of these snow foam lances from Directhoses, really good quality and some free snow foam as well :thumb:. Got the 10m rubber hose as well from Mark, a great bit of kit would never bother with the plastic hoses again.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## king_j (Feb 7, 2014)

noelmcg said:


> Just bought one of these snow foam lances from Directhoses, really good quality and some free snow foam as well :thumb:. Got the 10m rubber hose as well from Mark, a great bit of kit would never bother with the plastic hoses again.


You just sold me, home I get some of that free snow too 
also can anyone confirm this is the correct hose i need for a Karcher K2 Compact

click me click me


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

Was the free snow foam a one-off special? Website makes no mention of it...

Otherwise I would be tempted by this over the AB one.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

How do people find these compared to others


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cheaper!!!


----------



## noelmcg (May 4, 2011)

I can't compare to the AB lance but the direct hose lance is top quality and researching the AB lance on here I see no difference in them. The performance of the directhose lance is exactly the same and much cheaper so to me it's a no brainer. Also the customer service from direct hoses is second to none, mark is great to deal with while I hear people have trouble with orders from AB.
The snow foam was a freebie, ask Mark nicely and you never know your luck


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Ordered one of these from direct hoses this past weekend (came today). Great price, build quality looks very good. This is a secondary lance for use with my AA HPW100 (rebadged old Karcher), so will be curious to see how it performs compared to the Autobrite lance that I use with my Nilfisk.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

one ordered today


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine turned up mid-week. No free snow foam, but a weighty and robust looking piece of kit. First trial will be at the weekend, with some Blizzard foam from Obsession.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Chris & Jake - please let us have an update once you have used your lances.:thumb: Really looks good value and tempted to get one as I damaged my AB lance trying to service it - everything was stuck solid with Locktite....


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

wylie coyote said:


> Chris & Jake - please let us have an update once you have used your lances.:thumb: Really looks good value and tempted to get one as I damaged my AB lance trying to service it - everything was stuck solid with Locktite....


Hoping to christen mine on Sunday. Will report back as and when I do.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

you wont be dissapointed :thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

steve 

do you happen to know if mark sells spares for the lances i dropped mine, it still works but need a new knob for the top and the brass piece the knob attaches to


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Paul.D said:


> steve
> 
> do you happen to know if mark sells spares for the lances i dropped mine, it still works but need a new knob for the top and the brass piece the knob attaches to


ill ask

i might have some bits in garage

ill have alook over the weekend


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Purchased one of the direct hoses foam lances a few weeks and can confirm it is a belting bit of kit! Why pay more than £29?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Paul.D said:


> steve
> 
> do you happen to know if mark sells spares for the lances i dropped mine, it still works but need a new knob for the top and the brass piece the knob attaches to


which part number


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

Used mine for the first time today.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334933

World of difference to the one that came with the PW. 

Steve.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

steve from wath said:


> which part number


I need parts 2 and 5 broke the internals of the plastic knob and broke the square part about 1/2 way along the square bit

thanks

Paul


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

Used the lance for the first time today. Good foam thickness and control. Even though I was disappointed with the end result (I thought the cars would've been much cleaner after using the pre-wash foam than they actually were), the £29 foam lance was very good.

Silly question, but when rinsing off with a pressure washer, how close to the paintwork are you supposed to get? I'm using the Karcher adjustable lance at max setting.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

JakeBlade said:


> Used the lance for the first time today. Good foam thickness and control. * Even though I was disappointed with the end result (I thought the cars would've been much cleaner after using the pre-wash foam than they actually were)*, the £29 foam lance was very good.
> 
> Silly question, but when rinsing off with a pressure washer, how close to the paintwork are you supposed to get? I'm using the Karcher adjustable lance at max setting.


What foam are you using?


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> What foam are you using?


Obsession Blizzard.


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

JakeBlade said:


> Used the lance for the first time today. Good foam thickness and control. Even though I was disappointed with the end result (I thought the cars would've been much cleaner after using the pre-wash foam than they actually were), the £29 foam lance was very good.
> 
> Silly question, but when rinsing off with a pressure washer, how close to the paintwork are you supposed to get? I'm using the Karcher adjustable lance at max setting.


 I was pleased with the cleaning, using Blizzard.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334933

Looking at the way the foam sat on the BSD, I wonder if BSD is the reason for the difference in our results?

I only rinse off with an open hose, by the way.

Steve.


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

steve204me said:


> I was pleased with the cleaning, using Blizzard.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334933
> 
> ...


Tried the blizzard again today, to clear the Saharan dunes off the car. This time I gave a quick rinse off with water before applying the foam, rather than foam onto a dry car. Made a better job than the last time, but tbh most of the dirt came off with the initial hose down anyway. Still good fun putting the snow foam on though, and the directhoses jobbie work brilliantly.


----------



## WalterWhite (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

How long did it Direct Hoses take to post out your order?

I placed an order on 3rd April and have not received it, nor confirmation that it's been posted out.

The status of the order is listed as "unfulfilled" in my account section:

I sent an email on Monday, to which I've had no reply and I've sent follow up just now.

Thanks all.


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

WalterWhite said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How long did it Direct Hoses take to post out your order?
> 
> ...


Mine just took a couple of business days to turn up.


----------



## WalterWhite (Apr 7, 2014)

Received today, looks really well made

Would recommend


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tempted to go for one of these. Steve can you (or anyone else who's bought one) confirm if this is held together with Loctite - because my AB one was and I ended up damaging it instead of servicing it as a result.....:wall:


----------



## hibbs (Mar 27, 2012)

Placed an order just now. First time for snow foam, but looking forward to giving it a go!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump for Steve.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

If it is i would say its uaeing proper loctite what's able to be undone where as some are permanent.
Could be wrong though


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

chrisc said:


> If it is i would say its uaeing proper loctite what's able to be undone where as some are permanent.
> Could be wrong though


Thanks Chris - hope so because he's offering a spare gauze with it for the price on EBay. It's a great deal, but I wrecked my AB lance because everything was stuck solid that's why I asked. Cheers:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i went through the front with the gauze took me all of two minutes to fit and like new again:thumb:


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

wylie coyote said:


> Bump for Steve.:thumb:


 Sorry, just seen this.

Yes, looks like thread lock used.



Steve.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Thread lock/ seal lock is easy normally to undo.....

drop in boiling hot water for a couple of minutes (the heat softens it up)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> Bump for Steve.:thumb:


sorry only just seen this

yes thread locker is used but its not the high strength one so
yes you can strip them down etc,just need correct sized spanners as opposed to adjustables

also ,the chap that assembles them is now using less adhesive, after i told him it was seeping down the threads and into the working parts :lol::lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> sorry only just seen this
> 
> yes thread locker is used but its not the high strength one so
> yes you can strip them down etc,just need correct sized spanners as opposed to adjustables
> ...


Top man, cheers! Looks like a purchase incoming for your mate.:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Ordered today with a free spare gauze. Great value!:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Used this yesterday -a quality piece which works as well as more expensive items. Produced a good foam and I have no hesitation in recommending this value for money lance.:thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

what to buy one but out of stock


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul04 said:


> what to buy one but out of stock


Got mine through their ebay site with a free extra gauze. May be worth checking there..?:thumb:


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Guys ...They were out of stock, I e-mailed them earlier and they are supposed to be back in stock within the hour. I e-mailed them around 14:10 so by 15:30 they should have the lances back in stock.

Does anybody have experience of the Lances ? are they as good as or better than the AutoBrite HD lances ?


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

They are BACK IN STOCK GUYS !!!
Get ordering !!!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

How do I order, first post looks to have had a link... but can't see anything since.


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

got one through ebay few days ago so got the free gauze too, 
and the nectar points


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Hobbs182 do you have the link as to where you purchasedit from ?. I like the GROUP BUY they have on offer here, however your looking in excess of £60 for the 5ltr foam etc etc. Have you received yours ? what's the quality like ?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

the listing i purchased is out of stock but he has re-listed the same item but priced at £22.90 + £4 postage so works out the same price anyway - presumably for bumping to top of listings

not yet had the chance to use, but feels quite sturdy and well made, fittings seem to be tight and going on the previous comments on here - should be good, looking forward to it


----------



## o27 (Apr 2, 2014)

Any chance of international shipping to Denmark?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

o27 said:


> Any chance of international shipping to Denmark?


They ship worldwide - you need to contact them for the cost to Denmark.:thumb:


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

I wish this was on Amazon, I have £30 of Amazon vouchers I want to spend!


----------



## johncoopercab (Jul 17, 2012)

*snow foam lance*

Hi, Had a good read at all these recommendations ordered one of ebay today looking forward to trying it never used foam lance other than at local petrol station will post how i get on when i receive it:driver:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

They are only like £27 on ebay. Do you get a free gauze when you order from the main site?


----------



## sirswiper (Apr 7, 2014)

just out of interest , do you put neat fluid in the bottle. or do you mix it down. is there set ratios for it, as i guess when you are foaming down on a lance ,the is water mixing down or reducing it again , as i cant see how you get you final dilute rate ?? can someone that has one please explain


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sirswiper, which ever snow foam you use should have the dilution on the bottle, I'm using the carchem one from the group buy and that is 5:1 that goes in the plastic bottle on the lance.

When you put it on your pressure washer the black knob on the top sets the dilution rate from the washer ie thick to runny

Hope that make sense

Dave


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> They are only like £27 on ebay. Do you get a free gauze when you order from the main site?


Got the free gauze when I ordered via Ebay. I think they're £27 without the gauze....

Anyway, great quality for the price!:thumb:


----------



## sirswiper (Apr 7, 2014)

sure do dave, i have our jet was supply chappy trying to sell us a kit that holds neat snowfoam, and this one, thing is hes normaly with the boss , so we cant ask questions,


----------



## johncoopercab (Jul 17, 2012)

*ebay snowfoam lance*

Hi Guys Used this today for the first time very impressed with the service from this company. Ive never used a snow foam lance before other than the ones at petrol stations any way this product gets the thumbs up from me, good control over foam thickness and excellent results, i have no connection with this company just think the product is well priced and seems to function well.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I ordered and received one about 4 weeks ago. Slightly miffed about the free gauze and snow foam that some others received....

Anyway, here's my opinion. I now have an Autobrite lance I use for Snow Foam and a Direct Hoses one I use for the car wash solution. I cant honestly say i notice any difference in quality or weight. The direct hoses lance produces great foam also. 

My only criticism, and I'm being really pedantic here, is that he push and twist fitting for my Karcher K series power washer is far tighter and requires quite a bit of force to engage and disengage. I'll assume that it will free up a bit over time.

Fantastic piece of kit for the money. I'd happily buy another one. 

Cooks.


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone found a replacement bottle that will fit? Would like to just swap bottles for different products if possible.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I use the Autosmart bottles on my Direct Hoses lance and the Autobrite Direct one. They fit no bother. 
Your rep should have a good supply in several sizes.
Cooks.


----------



## Cometxt (May 6, 2014)

Ordered Direct Hoses variant a week ago, having read this thread. Arrived this morning with 0.5 litres of a sample (of unknown) snow foam (they don't sell it , yet!). Very good quality feel compared to the not much cheaper plastic Karcher version in the shops.
Just off to set up and try.


----------



## Lordbigsack (Apr 25, 2014)

Ordered my direct hoses lance last wednesday and it arrived for the weekend. Was V pleased until i filled the bottle to find a hole in the bottom causing all my product to spill out  

I have contacted them through the website 'contact us' link and also via email but as yet no reply, does anyone have a direct number for them so I can get this swapped?

I'm a little dissapointed so far with the customer services..


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm having serious difficulty getting the lance on and off my karcher lance. The fitment is seriously difficult to push over the little nozzle inside the karcher's handle if that makes any sense. It's at the point where I have to line them up and push them together against a wall!!! The autobrite one just clicks into place without any effort at all. 
I'll have to send an email to them. 
Cooks


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah definitely worth asking for a new fitment - I'm sure they will be happy to oblige as they want to get a good reputation


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've made contact with Direct Hoses and they responded asking for a picture of the problem?!

Not entirely sure what this will achieve or prove but I sent it yesterday anyway. Pics attached.

Will keep you updated.

This pic shows the point at which I have to exert extreme pressure to fully engage the lance.










I have absolutely no bother with my autobrite one.

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Right. Decided to try and determine where the fault lies with the Direct Hoses foam lance.

At the end that goes into the Karcher gun there is what appears to be a removable bung of sorts.










So I used a pair of long nosed pliers which fitted perfectly. One eighth of a turn anticlockwise and it was disengaged. I removed it to reveal this. 









Inside the end there appears to be a little rubber 'o' ring that obviously seals against the Karcher lance.

All parts removed, I decided to see where the problem lies.










I attached the foam lance to the karcher with the end detached and the 'o' ring removed. It fitted no problem and engaged without any force whatsoever.

I then attached the screw-in bung to see if it caused any difficulty. Again, it engaged without any force whatsoever.

I then reassembled the lance to include the rubber 'o' ring and it was an absolute nightmare to attach.

So, in my humble opinion the problem I have attaching the lance to the karcher gun lies with the little rubber 'o' ring inside the end of the lance.

I hope this helps anyone else out there who is having similar problems.

Cooks


----------



## FatTony (Feb 21, 2014)

Can anyone help.
My karcher is a 540M, its probably an old model but what fitting do I need for this model.
Cheers.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

What are these like with normal car wash shampoo in ? I've got a load of Turtle Wax Shampoo that I normally put in my Nilfisk Bottle


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aletank,

I have 2 lances, my old Autobrite one I use for the snow foam, and this Direct Hoses one i use for covering the car in Auto Wash. The foam isnt quite as thick as the proper snow foam, but it's still a great job!!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Got an email from the nice folk at Direct Hoses and they're sending me a new end for my lance. Yay. 

Will update when I receive it. 

Cooks


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've just bought my snow foam lance from same place with next day delivery for 26.80 all in.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Update.

No sign of the replacement end for my Karcher. 10 days have passed since i received the email from Direct Hoses so I sent a reminder yesterday which i dont think I should have had to do.

The 'Yay' is now a 'ho hum.'

Cooks


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Update.
> 
> No sign of the replacement end for my Karcher. 10 days have passed since i received the email from Direct Hoses so I sent a reminder yesterday which i dont think I should have had to do.
> 
> ...


I heard from a few people on this forum that DH communication is very poor.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

In fairness to the guy, I've heard that there are only a couple of people running that business. It doesn't excuse poor communications though. 

We all appreciate that problems occur. Businesses are mainly judged on how they deal with those problems. 

Btw I tested the lance this evening and it needs roughly 38kg of pressure to push the lance onto the karcher!!!

Cooks


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Although I got mine for the price I said from direct hoses I've had to send it back it arrived the day after I posted and I found that the brass female fitting had big burrs and you'd try and wind the bottle on and all it would do was cross threads and it started to chew up the threads on the bottle. I explained to the guy what happened and sent it back to get refund and then buy an autobrite lance as they are on special at 30 squids


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

5 days and not a dickiebird from Direct Hoses. 

I originally emailed them last month regarding the problems I was having connecting the lance. Mark emailed on 2nd June to say that he'd pop a replacement Karcher end in the post for me. Sadly and very disappointingly nothing has arrived at all. 

I'd have to think very long and very hard about using them again. As I said above, when there is an issue, how a company deals with it is how they keep their customers. 

Cooks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

There's enough in this thread for me to avoid them all together


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Such a shame that there is a body of unhappy customers for this company. I bought a foam lance from these guys a couple of months back, pleased to say that as of this past weekend it's still working fine.

However, I'm now in the market for a 10m rubber pw hose, given the current posts I will look elsewhere, which is a shame as Direct Hoses are keenly priced. Hope this is just a blip that can be rectified.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

chrisgreen said:


> Such a shame that there is a body of unhappy customers for this company. I bought a foam lance from these guys a couple of months back, pleased to say that as of this past weekend it's still working fine.
> 
> However, I'm now in the market for a 10m rubber pw hose, given the current posts I will look elsewhere, which is a shame as Direct Hoses are keenly priced. Hope this is just a blip that can be rectified.


I agree Chris - i was also considering buying a rubber hose for the karcher, actually saw the wall mounted reel which really interested me. Anyway, sadly I'll be looking elsewhere too. I don't really hold much hope of ever receiving the replacement end for the foam lance.

I hope it's a blip too, but I'll take some convincing to buy from them again!!

Cooks


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

chrisgreen said:


> Such a shame that there is a body of unhappy customers for this company. I bought a foam lance from these guys a couple of months back, pleased to say that as of this past weekend it's still working fine.
> 
> However, I'm now in the market for a 10m rubber pw hose, given the current posts I will look elsewhere, which is a shame as Direct Hoses are keenly priced. Hope this is just a blip that can be rectified.


As I've said before there's nothing wrong with the product and their prices are good in comparison to others, in fact I've purchased a 10m hose from them, but their poor customer/aftersales service and poor communications leaves a lot to be desired. It's OK saying that it's only a one man band and he's very busy but to be frank that doesn't really cut it when you're running a business and taking peoples money.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

The lance I've sent back last week and guess what I haven't heard anything. I think eBay will be getting an email about it........


----------

